# Wood type for smokehouse



## etexsmoker (Oct 23, 2011)

I know I can't use pine for smoking, but how about for build the smokehouse?


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 23, 2011)

Lots of guys have Plywood Smoke Houses, and Plywood is made of pine.

Go For It!

TJ


----------



## etexsmoker (Oct 23, 2011)

That sounds good.  I can get some roughsawn oak but the mill is probably 75 miles away.  I just don't want to adulterate the good hickory taste if I don't need to.


----------



## etexsmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

OK- I've built the smokehouse.  4x4x8 with a 4 x12 roof pitch (shed type).  For the roof I used steel R-panel, which I think will give me some good draft, since the stuff has a 1.5" corregation every foot.  Now the only question I have is regarding the firebox.  I intend to put it 10' from the smokehouse and run either 4" or 6" pipe for the smoke delivery, but I'm wondering what to use for the box itself.  I have at least a dozen 55 gallon drums around here, but don't know what was in them.  Two of them I know had SULFOLANE-A in them, which I know is a solvent.  Can I safely use one of those those for a firebox, or do I need to go to the expense of new sheet steel?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

Check this thread out, it's Pops smokehouse.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/88853/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse


----------

